# Stainless Steel Cookware? (help, please)



## Jill (Mar 21, 2013)

For those of you who use and recommend investing in stainless steel cookware, can you give any brand recommendations or things to look for?

I'm wanting to buy a set, and seeing a wide range of prices and household names I recognize. Figuring more expensive = better, but also know that's not always the case.

Do you have any tips or brands you would recommend considering?

Thanks!


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 22, 2013)

I've posted once before, I bought all-clad about 20 years ago. LOVE MY POTS. They have stay cool handles and still look brand new. I don't think they are stainless steel,, though, I think they are aluminum. But they are really, really thick. And, they have a life time warranty. Handle comes loose? No problem, send it back and they will either fix it or send you a new one. Something sticks to it? No problem, either scrub it with comet (yes, comet) or boil a little water and vinegar in there and it'll come clean. They are amazing. I bought a set, like 15 pieces, including lids, and have been using them for the past 20 years or so. As I write I am looking at them, hanging on my pot rack in the kitchen. They still look brand new and I cook. No, I mean I REALLY cook. Love to cook. Now, having sung their praises, let me say that they are expensive. And, having the title of "cheapest woman in the world" I am forever surprised that I bought them initially. But it sure beats buying a new semi-expensive set every couple of years. All clad makes several different sets, mine is the LTD. I looked on their webcite the other day and didn't see these anymore. They are black on the outside and shiney stainless looking on the inside (so maybe they are stainless...who knows, I bought them a long time ago). I had a friend with Calphalon and hers weren't nearly as nice (I'm just saying). In my 20 years of faithful service, I have had one handle start to wobble. I sent it back and received a new one in the mail a week later. I think my pots will easily outlive me and still look great.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Kitchen Craft "waterless" set and a few Tramontina tri-ply pieces to fill in the gaps. I love them both, and the Tramontina line is actually pretty inexpensive for its quality. The waterless feature of the Kitchen Craft is handy on occasion (it makes _great_ vegetables), but for most applications the "regular" type seem just as good. If I were spending my own money, I would buy a small Kitchen Craft pot for vegetables and a Kitchen Craft electric skillet and then I'd buy the rest of what I needed in Tramontina. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, ladies! Appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope no one will begrudge a """bump up""". I plan to order a full set early this coming week and I'm interested to hear any other insight.

I want better cookware now that I do our cooking and love doing it, but also because for many years, we've wanted to be able to bring a lage bird into our family. I've heard that non stick cookware can kill them .. And if it harms large birds. what could it be doing to us?

I hope no one will begrudge a """bump up""". I plan to order a full set early this coming week and I'm interested to hear any other insight.

I want better cookware now that I do our cooking and love doing it, but also because for many years, we've wanted to be able to bring a lage bird into our family. I've heard that non stick cookware can kill them .. And if it harms large birds. what could it be doing to us?


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2013)

PS -- our stove is a flat top / glass top electric.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

My mom has some stainless Revere Ware kettles and I think she is quite happy with all of them. I think a few have copper clad bottoms and she isn't thrilled with that, as she sometimes has to take some Bar Keepers helper (or whatever its called) to shine them up. I know they aren't top of the line, but they are usually the best that is carried in your average stores (Walmart, local hardware, etc).


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 26, 2013)

I have some old All Clad that I love! a dutch oven and a big saucepan and I have some of the waterless cookware my sister gave me 2 saucepans from the set she got at a home party but the go-to for my skillets and saute pans? Better Homes and Gardens 18/10 Stainless from Wally World. When you get your stainless steel cookware make sure you get some Barkeepers Friend to keep it clean. My pots and pans all look brand new on the inside but the bottoms and sides look pretty bad, I cook on gas and wouldn't have it any other way but it does make a mess of my pots and my corning ware.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2013)

I really appreciate the replies! I haven't ordered it yet, but will be soon (got sidetracked a bit). Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a little late, but have you given a thought to cast iron? I also have a glass top stove, love it, but my cast iron cookware is so great. I also have parrots, so no teflon here. If it gets scratched it sends off fumes that can harm you and your pets.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2013)

Terry, I had actually been thinking about some of those too. I think I should probably look into some cast iron pans as well.


----------



## Performancemini (May 9, 2013)

We have had our stainless steel cookware for over 20 years-it's the first set we bought, none replaced except the electric skillet because I dropped it and the leg broke off. They replaced the whole thing FREE (like they do everything!). It still looks almost brand new. It's Lifetime Cookware (waterless, but I still cheat and add a teeny bit of water sometimes). It's fantastic, pricey but long long long lasting! You can probably find distributors online.


----------



## Gingersnaps (May 9, 2013)

We also have the Lifetime Cookware - bought about 23 years ago. We don't use the Waterless aspect of it - never made the time to work through the recipes. However, we have taught our 3 kids to cook on it as well. BarKeepers friend works very well on the outside and the inside for cleaning. If you breakdown the cost over the time comes to a reasonable cost. We have used it on both Gas (preferred method) and electric stoves. Definitely well worth the cost. no tephlon in the house.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2013)

We got married in Germany while overseas. Since we were both active duty, we didn't have a lot of time for shopping off post (german stores) BUT the PX (Post Exchange) had good cookware. At that time, it was expensive. Not sure how it would compare now. We still have all of our pieces of Duncan Hines Stainless steel pots, pans and lids. We also were able to get a new handle when one broke. We celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary in June - so we've had it for 25 years!


----------



## Shes My Style (Jun 1, 2013)

We have Royal Prestige. Love them tough they were pricy. Everything guaranteed for life and I love how they are set up so you can cook with meat and veggies with no oil or butter.


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2013)

I really appreciate the input! Thanks, folks


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 3, 2013)

I've had them all! I prefer the stainless steel cookware, Jill. Mine are Cuisinart and I love them!


----------

